# adjustment tool?



## thom (Sep 16, 2004)

on my sears leaf blower vac i understand why they don't want anyone messing with mixture adjustments. but the rpms are too low. does any body know where to get a tool to adjust the high needle. i can't really get a pair of needle nose on it. thank you


----------

